# .327 advantages



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

regarding the .327 what are its advantages other than the 6th round

IS IT REALLY WORTH IT?

how many think it will go the way of the 45GAP?

My wife can not rack the slide on the glock or the LCP so i am thinking of a J frame for her then i started thinking of the .327


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

i am intersted in one also. especially to help my son on center fire. i think for those who already like and have handloaded the .32 H&R it is a nice easy round to not have to handload (granted you need a new gun). After i finish catching up from 2 recent purchases (an EG Makarov and a (gasp) Glock 19) this is on my possible short list. Personally i would like it better if someone (Hey Marlin) had a lever action chambered for it also. Supposedly the kcik is a bit more than 38+p with a more FP of energy. Mind you ranger dad, i have not yet shot one personally.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

hope somebody has one and what they think of it


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Mrs. Martha Faulk, proprietoress of the old East Park Hardware in Memphis, used to put it this way:

"You are being threatened. You have your choice of two sticks, a small one and a great big one. Which would you choose?"

My sentiments exactly.

Bob Wright


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i was playing with one the other day and asked the gent behind the counter to pull a .357 round and a .327 round and set them side by side...................................its like comparing a .22mag to a .308

big stick little stick lol i like that i need to go talk to this woman

knox


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> Mrs. Martha Faulk, proprietoress of the old East Park Hardware in Memphis, used to put it this way:
> 
> "You are being threatened. You have your choice of two sticks, a small one and a great big one. Which would you choose?"
> 
> ...


i like the statement bob, but i am gonna modify it a bit too.

a small stick you can handle and use well, or a big stick that you can't.

just some more food for thought.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Bob Wright said:


> Mrs. Martha Faulk, proprietoress of the old East Park Hardware in Memphis, used to put it this way:
> 
> "You are being threatened. You have your choice of two sticks, a small one and a great big one. Which would you choose?"
> 
> ...


:smt023:smt023


----------

